# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  ¿Cuanta agua gastamos en producir una hamburguesa?

## Jonasino

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/grupo-i...ir-hamburguesa

----------


## HUESITO

Joder, perdón..... 
Que exageración..... Muchas hamburguesas da la vaca con ese agua..... 
Dios mio.

----------

